# My Aussie Photos - WARNING lots of pics



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

These ones were at home. All photos taken by my Mum.









The Native Cat-Bear  Australian Wattles in Background.









Homer the talking cockatiel.









Casper + Betty Snoozing









Spike + Big Bird with their last baby together. R.I.P. Big Bird









The finces keeping still for once in their lifetime.









Can't...Reach! One of the blues waiting patiently for his food.









Chillaxin'. The Blues lazing about in the avairy.

These were taken at Featherdale Wildlife Park in Sydney.








Me + Sarah being tied together! We were so little then!









Here kooky, look at the camera!









Now now, There's enough Alyssa to go around! Roo's having an arguement.









Me patting the Koala.









Looks like someone needs a Koala-Pile!









There was a hairy wombat...









Peacock!









Peacock!









Don't remember.. I think it's a Wedge-Tail Eagle.









Naww having a snooze. Dingo.









Shh don't wake her! Dingo.









I _will_ rule the world, just you watch me! Fairy Penguin.









Hey there big boy! Croc.









What choo lookin' at?! Beaded Dragon.









Albino Blue Tongue.









Aww they are so adorable! Baby Crocs.

Just another random one-









The native Buckaroo! They are very skilled with the whip and love to show off!
Me + Jess holding a piece of paper while Shane whipped it out of our hands. 
Bloody Terrifying, if you can't tell by the look on our faces!

Thats some native Wildlife and not-so-native wildlife.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Great pictures of the Aussie wildlife you have down under... And my that native buckaroo sure is scary. :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL! Those are great. They have some sort of mini roo that are raised not far from me.... they are so dang cute.

I LOVE :drool: :drool: that white with little color peacock.... please package it up and send it in my box - LOL!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I love the peacocks too :drool: 
When my mom and I still raised them, we have one named Petey that looked just like that pied one in the pic, beautiful animals.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Those are wonderful pictures. I love to look at pictures thanks for sharing them 
Suellen


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Alyssa....thank you very...very much for sharing the pics ...I enjoyed every single one... :leap: 

Bear..your cat is so pretty....so bear is in your Aviator ... :thumbup: 

cockatiel's....Homer...."Pretty bird" what words does he say?
Casper, Betty, Spike, + Big Bird ......so cute..they look like they have alot of character....I am sorry you lost "Big bird"  

The finches are cute to.....they wanted to show off for the camera...LOL :wave: 

One of the blues waiting patiently for his food.....wow ...how does that blue.. put up with being snailed.... :ROFL: That is a moment frozen in time... :wink: 

You + Sarah being tied together with the snake... that looked fun...the snake wanted to be sure you stayed friends...LOL.....both of you ...are such cute little girls ....

kooky...cute little puffy bird...with the big head...LOL :shades: 

Roo's having an argument....love that picture ...they are feisty animals...I hear them saying 
"I get to see Alyssa first...BAP ...take that....come on ...put em up....put em up..."...LOL :ROFL: that is so funny....
they sure put their heads way back ...and out of the way... when they fight don't they.... :shocked: 

Awww....and there is the cute Koala.,,,You mentioned koala pie...what is it?

hairy wombat...now that is an interesting creature.. :shades: 

The beautiful...but yet noisy.....Peacock!...we have them around here as well..I love when the males... flare out and display their tail colors...  that is just gorgeous...
The white one is pretty to...was that a female?

Wedge-Tail Eagle....looks really relaxed with the eyes shut.....what a beautiful bird ..  :shades: 

Awww...the Dingo...we had a friend order one years ago.....and shipped here to California...
They are very beautiful ....but can be a little unpredictable....at times ....My friends dingo
would lay on her back ...when I would go to scratch her belly .. she would...growl and turn over real fast.....A little intimidating ....needless to say ...I did not try to scratch her belly ever again... :shocked: Once is quite enough...LOL

Fairy Penguin....now that bird is a little cutie  


Aww Ha.. The good old Croc.....and the cute Baby Crocs.....Did you ever get the chance to see Steve Irwin....when he worked with the crocs? I loved watching him so much on tv....he was an inspiration to all animals ..reptiles and people ect.....It was sure a very sad day... when he passed away.....But young bindy wow ...what a young girl.... she has the same strive ....strength and inspiration that her dad did..... :sun: 

You + Jess do look a little nervous there..The native Buckaroo.....must be pretty good with the whip....just don't make him mad he may whip ya..."NOT"....LOL.....but I assume everything worked out... just fine...You are growing into a very pretty young lady ....by the way... :wink: 

Beaded Dragon....Albino Blue Tongue


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> Alyssa....thank you very...very much for sharing the pics ...I enjoyed every single one... :leap:
> 
> Bear..your cat is so pretty....so bear is in your Aviator ... :thumbup: *Well her name is sally but we do call her Sally Bear (She is really fat) and she loves sitting in that tree*
> 
> ...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Love the pics, quite a variety of animals down under! I love the koala and penguin the best


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Great pics Alyssa...thanks for sharing them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks again Alyssa...for the pics and answering my questions... :thumbup:



> Oh! and when you blow your nose he makes the sound of it coming out :ROFL:


that is a hilarious bird :ROFL:

so sorry you lost alot of your finches...how sad :tears: 


> They are so annoying trying to count xD


 1,2,3,oh stop moving around... LOL 



> I put snails all over them lol.. Sometimes the other ones come up and bite them off others heads before they get a chance


 how interesting ...do the blues ever try to bite you..?



> lol its a Koala PILE.. there is like 3 of them smooshed together


 :help: LOL



> Yes I saw him in queensland at australia zoo. I consider myself lucky :thumb:


 ...To see Steve Irwin in person.must of been a real neat thing to see....you are so lucky...I'm envious of you ...LOL :hi5:



> D= I wont ask what you mean LOL and yeah i was so scared i was screaming for a second before he even did it.. and i told him if he hits me he owes me 5bucks lol


 ..5 bucks I would of asked for alot more...LOL :ROFL:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Only once.. the silly blue mistakened my pinkie finger for a baby mouse  
They are really tame and docile.. we have had them for yeaarrs and they grow heaps. 
Sometime you sit next to the pond in summer and they come over asking for attention and food.
If your wearing trackies they climb into your pants and get stuck :roll: 
I love them to bits


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> blue mistakened my pinkie finger for a baby mouse


Oh my....don't they have sharp teeth?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Actually they dont really have teeth.. but a bunch of bony ridges.
It hurts a little bit but not much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow......  that is interesting......


----------

